# It's Gassing Time



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No posh gas either..........just your common rubbish

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...fumes-car-exhaust-knock-travelled-France.html

tony :wink:


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Of course it couldn't possibly have been a straightforward robbery and the symptoms were caused by fumes from one of their own appliances - surely everyone has carbon monoxide alarms these days. 
Wonder what the payload is on that van - with six adults and all their luggage must be pretty good
Chris


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

So how come their carbon monoxide alarm(s) did not wake them up?

We have two CO alarms and when they go off they are so loud as to nearly give us heart attacks.

Sometimes they are set off when following a lorry close behind going up a hill.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe there's more to this than meets the eye :wink: 

Mind you the Mail will have research this so it must be true  

Dick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

carbon monoxide, and they are all still alive? 

and £1900 in cash, no rolex watches? 


:roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> So how come their carbon monoxide alarm(s) did not wake them up?
> 
> We have two CO alarms and when they go off they are so loud as to nearly give us heart attacks.
> 
> Sometimes they are set off when following a lorry close behind going up a hill.


????

Lorry engines are almost always diesel and diesels do not emit CO, only CO2 - it's why you can't commit suicide with a diesel?

Your alarms must be sensing something else.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Gassing*

That's why I am always negative about those getting their "news"

from the Mail...............they'll get Mailimania.

Don't want to be judgemental but OMG


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

They were from Derby and were 10 days into a 3 weeks holiday. Robbery took place at Bourges in the centre of France where they were on the way BACK from Spain  
Assuming that two couples were sleeping at low level and the third couple at high level then it's a miracle that the fumes didn't kill somebody. Weather was very hot, so rooflights likely to be partly open. Would take a lot of fumes to knock them all out without one of them raising the alarm.
Probably had a good curry and lots of beer that night. The thieves would have needed ear plugs to combat the snoring :lol: 

DavidL


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a new one for the insurance assessors isn't it!

The first two or three who try it on might get away with it?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Stanner - I never knew that!

"it's why you can't commit suicide with a diesel? "

Doesn't work with an electric oven either!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It does if you know where to poke your finger Pippin!

Euthanasia for the educated classes! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I certainly do know where to poke my finger  :lol: 

I also know that it's volts that jolts but mills wot kills :idea:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They do look a little................... errrr...................... shall we say ............... 'travellers'................. :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Maybe they had the fridge on gas (service area) and an adjacent window open? 
David


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

When I use to smoke I also tested high for carbon monoxide as will anyone who is close to a smoker

as will anyone sat in traffic

as will anyone who sits round a gas fire

never mind the fact no one heard the vehicle pull up....attach hose or hoses to the MH then start the engine and run it for quite a while for it to knock them out.............never mind not hearing all the air vents being sealed......prior to being knocked out.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> Stanner - I never knew that!
> 
> "it's why you can't commit suicide with a diesel? "
> 
> Doesn't work with an electric oven either!


There was a case reported in one of the more "sensational" papers a few years ago of a serial "failure to thrive" who reached rock bottom.

He borrowed his best mate's (diesel) car intending to end it all. An hour later he was still alive, but was coughing and sneezing for a week.

He couldn't even manage suicide. :roll:

http://www.air-quality.org.uk/26.php


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

The Mail ran this story first back in 2004, I was working for them at the time and did a follow up to the original pointing out that it was impossible for this to have happened and that it was an urban myth. I also included input from a Antithesis at the QMC in Nottingham who went to great lengths concerning how much gas you would need for the space available, he also asked if Motorhomes had pilot lights for cooking and heating he then said BOOM. I hope the Mail release my piece because I could do with the royalties.

Poor journalism if you ask me no research done, my old news Editor would have had their wotsits snatched. Mr Dacre dumbing down again, soon be reaching the levels of the Daily Sport,


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Guess the sales of gas alarms are down.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It might be reasonable to read the article first. I have no idea whether the occupants of the van were telling the truth about how they came to be in this situation but:

The gas that is said to have knocked them out was carbon monoxide- not an explosive or an anaesthetic gas. This is very different from the urban myths that have circulated before about ether etc and are easily disproved. CO is not flammable or explosive so would not cause problems by catching fire or causing an explosion. As we have heard before on this forum, even people you think of as quite sensible do not have a CO detector in their van.

The vents were not sealed; indeed the van occupants make the point that there are open vents etc under the van through which the exhaust fumes will penetrate.

They were at a service station; cars are always parked in among vans at service stations and, at night, with noise going on, it is unlikely that anyone else would notice a hosepipe from the car exhaust running under the van parked next to it. Modern cars have quiet engines so, in a busy area, it would not necessarily attract attention. 

We have been parked next to a van at an aire where they started the engine to charge their battery and within a short time we felt sick enough to go out and complain. No pipe directing it under our van.

CO is highly toxic however and quite small concentrations can kill. If the van occupants were running and insurance scam then they are lucky to be alive to claim. It will be interesting to follow the development of this story. 

G


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Grizzly said:


> It might be reasonable to read the article first. I have no idea whether the occupants of the van were telling the truth about how they came to be in this situation but:
> 
> The gas that is said to have knocked them out was carbon monoxide- not an explosive or an anaesthetic gas. This is very different from the urban myths that have circulated before about ether etc and are easily disproved. CO is not flammable or explosive so would not cause problems by catching fire or causing an explosion. As we have heard before on this forum, even people you think of as quite sensible do not have a CO detector in their van.
> 
> ...


If I made you sit in a van for 10 minutes with the cooker on.........you would test positive for high levels of Carbon monoxide.......

Christ even being by a BBQ will do the same

you even sit by a busy road and you will test pos for the stuff.......just because they tested pos means nothing.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigcats30 said:


> If I made you sit in a van for 10 minutes with the cooker on.........you would test positive for high levels of Carbon monoxide.......
> 
> Christ even being by a BBQ will do the same
> 
> you even sit by a busy road and you will test pos for the stuff.......just because they tested pos means nothing.


I would however, after the situations you cite, be highly unlikely to be assessed by a medical centre as needing oxygen to be administered, as these people were.

My van cooker produces carbon dioxide and water by the way. We can see, by a flame test and by the non-reaction of the CO alarm, that it does not produce carbon monoxide and would be very worried if it did so. If yours is producing carbon monoxide then I urge you to get it seen to- fast. As for the barbeque then, if you are in a well-ventilated space when using it- ie outside- then you should not test positive for high levels of CO. High levels of CO are evident to even the untrained eye and don't need tests to detect them. They kill as well.

I don't know whether the occupants of this van self-administered the CO or what. What I do think is that the method of administration they say happened seems perfectly feasible to me.

Please tell me why you do not think it could have happened this way ?

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey Glenn, perhaps their story is 10 years old also :roll:

http://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/Der...r-van-French/story-22214863-detail/story.html

tony :roll:


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Forgetting the gassing bit but looking at the photo of them sitting on the side seat how were they travelling all belted up in forward/rear facing seats?

Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Travelling back HOME with £1900 in cash?? Oh purleeeze :roll: 

One of the photo's shows the owner examining the damaged lock, personally I cannot see any damage can you?

It also strikes me as very odd that six people, all of different ages and physical builds, situated at various heights within the vehicle are all incapacitated to a similar extent. Also a bit odd that even with 6 people inside there was room for a suitcase stuffed with designer clothes AND a big wad of cash. 

Isn't it strange that gassing only seems to happen France.

It also looks to be a fairly modern Kon-tiki which I would expect to have a CO alarm fitted, or perhaps the "robbers" used knock out gas to stupify the occupants BEFORE they broke in to disable the alarm before pumping exhaust gas in to knock the out so they could nick a suitcase full of expensive (untraceable?) goodies. Cynical, me??

I wonder what the gross weight of that vehicle was? Still, being down one suitcase would bring it down a bit wouldn't it :wink:

A more likely scenario for me is that the weather was hot (and there were SIX adults sleeping inside) so they left the hab door open to get some air circulation and an opportunist saw a suitcase and removed it WITHOUT breaking in. Who knows what was in the suitcase :wink:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I see even the Telegraph has joined the fun this morning. They are not known for the sort of sensational reporting that some other tabloids are but seem to have succumbed to a daft story.

Seeing a photo of the 'victims' I think I would be a tad sceptical if I were an insurance assessor.

Richard.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Also joining the fun on this supposedly "10 yr old story" was Sky news :wink: 

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think many of you are missing the point here.

Leave aside whether this incident is a scam or not.

Lets go to hypothetical questions.

1. Is it possible for a hose pipe to be run from one vehicle exhaust underneath a neighbouring motorhome , in the night, and not be noticed ?

2. Given that this happens, would the resulting exhaust fumes, in a confined space, with doors and windows closed, do any harm to the van occupants ?

My answers to both the above would be yes, it is possible.

I've been writing on this forum for over 9 years and motorhoming and camping all over the world since 1969. I have _ always asserted that motorhoming is very safe and, * providing proper precautions are taken will continue to be so.

At the very least, those of you who rubbish the idea that it could happen, get yourself a CO alarm and make sure you park safely at night.

I have asked the newspapers concerned if they will follow up the story and publish any findings.

G*_


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Travelling back HOME with £1900 in cash?? Oh purleeeze :roll:
> 
> "raynipper"]They do look a little................... errrr...................... shall we say ............... 'travellers'................. :roll:


Yep that ties in


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just had a phone call from my worried twin brother - he reads the Daily Telegraph.

Now my twin is a retired GP, of the MB ChB sort.

I asked him how many blood tests he had ordered for smokers.
Lots.
And the results for smokers?
Ah - carbon monoxide presence.

I asked him how fine is the difference in amount of CO in the blood between having a headache and dying.
Ah - very fine.

I then turned to the question of "knock-out" gasses. 
Now, he qualified in the 60's and it is a long time since he learned about anæsthesia.

I asked him how precise are the doses of anæsthetic given to individual patients to ensure 1] an underdose so the patient doesn't wake up screaming in pain and 2] an overdose which ends up with a dead body on the table.

Ah - very precise with many factors regarding the individual patient taken into account and the whole process being very, very closely monitored.

So, here was a very experienced GP who had to be prompted into considering the details of this "incident" rather than gut reaction.

Now we come to the actual report.

It stated that a hospital doctor told them the high CO in their blood was due to exhaust gasses from a vehicle.
How could she possibly be sure of that?
Or was it a case of misunderstanding between a doctor speaking French and a patient(s) who doesn't understand French (the latter being probable!).

QED - ish!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Insurance*

That poor family................I do hope they were properly insured ??


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Webby1 

Take that tongue out of your cheek - it makes you look like a lop-sided hamster :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> QED - ish!


Why then is your twin brother worried if he can argue against the possibility of it happening to someone ?

Presumably he does NOT think it possible to poison people with exhaust gases pumped into their vehicles ?

If it is not possible then he has no need to worry about you.

Lots of people who deliberately kill themselves this way think- rightly- that it is possible however.

(Leave out the ether etc. We all acknowledge that it extremely unlikely, and you're muddying the waters by introducing the idea.)

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry if I didn't make things clear.

His initial reaction to the article in the DT was that of a lay person.

When I prompted him to think as a medico his reaction was different.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Sorry if I didn't make things clear.
> 
> His initial reaction to the article in the DT was that of a lay person.
> 
> When I prompted him to think as a medico his reaction was different.


Sorry Pippin...still not entirely clear.

As a medic is his considered opinion that carbon monoxide, in sufficient quantities to kill or disable, could not be administered by the method alleged ?

I'm not an alarmist person, as I think my record on here shows, but the possibility that this could happen, and might be attempted by thieves, concerns me. We all dismissed other narcotic gases for sound reasons, but I can't think of any good reason why CO should not be used.

G


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bearing mind just how precise any dose of gas has to be to incapacitate without causing serious damage I am simply amazed that there has NEVER been a case of death or serious brain injury. 

I can only assume that is due to the perpetrators of all these gassing incidents being far more expert than all the consultant doctors who do it for a profession. Maybe the NHS should look at recruiting these guys! could save a fortune!!!

I have ALWAYS had a CO alarm in my MH's and I have always found them to be incredibly sensitive (much more so than any smoke alarm) 

People do indeed use car exhaust fumes to take their own lives, I have dealt with a few over the years. In order to do so however you need to virtually seal the car completely. A motorhome has a lot of ventilation even when all the windows are sealed up. I cannot see that this particular MH, with SIX adults in it didn't have almost, if not all, of it's windows open. If it WAS closed up think how much oxygen 6 adults would take out of the air overnight. That would result in a lot of carbon dioxide which has what effect on the human body? 

I wonder if the papers pay for stories such as these? Does anyone know?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Has anybody really considered how many vents there are under the average motorhome?

I took a look at ours this morning because of this thread - there are 3: two under the seat lockers with openings in the seat bases and one in the battery-box. Obviously there is one in the gas locker, but that is sealed from the habitation area.

When you consider the volume of space beneath the average motorhome, i seriously doubt that just running a hose attached to a car exhaust and placing it on the ground under the van would allow anywhere near enough exhaust gas to enter the van, through these tiny vents, to incapacitate all 6 adults at the same time......

And as for the perps knowing exactly where the underfloor vents were to attach the hose.............complete fairy tale.

This has insurance scam written all over it, and I would love to know the full outcome at the end of the day.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

When my wife pointed this story out this morning, I said oh no not again. I cannot take this seriously. Six adults all of different sizes in a box with holes in it being made unconscious at the same time. The NHS does not need fully trained aneathetists (can't be bothered looking at the right spelling). Just tell an untrained person to give everyone having an operation the same amount of knock out gas!

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I shall rest assured that the combined brains of MHF say that carbon monoxide is unlikely to affect you when it is pumped into your van and will let the CC and C&CC clubs know that their advisories about barbeques in caravan awnings and enclosed spaces are nonsense. 


Once again, MHF triumphs ! I hope all the information I have had over the years is as accurate as this is....

G


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Grizzly

Carry on worrying about all these worrying and clearly 100% accurate stories if you wish! that's your right.

For my part I will continue to roll my eyes upwards, consume a huge pinch of salt, cross my fingers, carry a lucky rabbits foot on my key ring, a St Christopher's medal, a collection of "special" crystals and the direct telephone number of an expert astrologer in the vain hope it won't happen to me.

If it does, and I become the very first death, then PLEASe ensure that my headstone is engraved with "Daft sod, who should have been less cynical"


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Grizzly
> 
> Carry on worrying about all these worrying and clearly 100% accurate stories if you wish! that's your right.
> 
> "


I AM NOT WORRIED ABOUT THE DERBY FAMILY ! ( and yes, I AM shouting) Whether they are telling the truth or not is totally immaterial. They don't concern me. I don't want to know about them. OK ?

What DOES concern me is whether it is possible to asphyxiate people in a van using a car exhaust. I conclude that it is. I wonder if there are others, less concerned with the theory and more with the practice, who have picked up on the story ?

G


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

*I havent even started motor homing yet O.M.G*

So instead of an enjoyable hobby for the wife and I, WE will be looking forward to being gassed,robbed ,or murdered I wish somebody had pointed this out before I bought the van last week. OH wait a minute I have a very smart big dog who doesent like anybody coming near her pitch (she will wake me up) one in the eye for folks who say its bad to have a DOG in the van I can class her as an intruder alarm, and I have a various means of defence already sorted out so maybe its not so bad after all in fact it could be FUN !!!!! :lol:


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,

We do not use aires much, just for getting to campsites, however there has been on more than a few occasions another van parked up in the morning which we have not heard arrive afterwe have gone sleep. I am keeping an open mind about this.


norm


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I should be interested to know whether the hospital was public or private.

If it was private presumably they asked if they were insured before giving them all oxygen, taking blood tests, sending the samples to the path lab and providing them with reports all in the space of a few hours.

If it were public and they arrived with symptoms as 'dire' as headache and nausea the French public hospitals must be very different from NHS, where they would probably been sent away with a flea in their ear.

How would the operative taking the blood, and not knowing the results, be in any position to say they could have been killed.

No report of police examining the scene of crime, even though they thought the incident serious enough to refer them to hospital.

I might write to them and offer to pay their sub on here so that by question and answer they can enlighten us, so that we can avoid their fate [or should that be fake?]

Or maybe as an ex-lawyer, dealing with insurance claims, they would like me to 'assist' them with their claim? :wink:

I just hope they do not swing a claim on my Underwriters, with knock-on effects. Maybe they are smart enough to claim on Travel Insurance rather than against a specialist MH Insurer.

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I forgot to mention that in addition to two CO alarms we also carry a couple of canaries in a cage.

Their bloody tweeting keeps us awake all night so there is no chance of us being unaware of a robbery taking place.

Grizzly - Neither my twin nor I can empirically answer your question about the practicability of using exhaust gas to incapacitate occupants of a MH.

It just seems such an unlikely scenario.

Oh, and if you really want a laugh:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-28710824


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I think the sure fire method of avoiding this kind of problem is not to go to France as this seems to be the only country that has this problem. 
Plus it has another benefit. More room for me


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: I havent even started motor homing yet O.M.G*



daffodil said:


> So instead of an enjoyable hobby for the wife and I, WE will be looking forward to being gassed,robbed ,or murdered I wish somebody had pointed this out before I bought the van last week. OH wait a minute I have a very smart big dog who doesent like anybody coming near her pitch (she will wake me up) one in the eye for folks who say its bad to have a DOG in the van I can class her as an intruder alarm, and I have a various means of defence already sorted out so maybe its not so bad after all in fact it could be FUN !!!!! :lol:


Daffodil !

Five years ago ( 2009) I wrote an article for MHF:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65092-a-cheap-multipurpose-motorhome-security-device.html

At the end I wrote:

A note to all newbies : 99.999 % of motorhome trips pass without the slightest hint that anyone aims to either break into your motorhome or attack you. It is a very safe pastime. However, it is always a good idea to be careful and, I hope, these various uses for a cheap gizmo, will provide some reassurance. You should always park in a place that feels right and, if you are at all unhappy, move on.

I stick by that view.

However there is no point in us behaving like ostriches and we should, as norm suggests, keep an open mind on this. It IS possible, however many canaries or dogs you carry.

Lots of members do not have carbon monoxide alarms and, it seems one member has a gas cooker that produces carbon monoxide in lethal quantities.

If we take nothing else from this story then let us at least test our CO alarms, buy one if we don't have one and make sure we park safely for the night.

What's to disagree with ?

G


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

*ref GRIZZLY*

I was speaking tongue in cheek,but I totally agree with you Grizzly about carbon monoxide detectors, I even have them in the house as we have a underground calor gas tank as we live in the Creuse in France, and of course you are right about parking sensibly


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I have just read your link about raps alarms, very informative and I am sure as hell going to buy a stack of them OH and by the way i truley believe that anybody without a monoxide detector is an arrant FOOL ,and no cost cant and shouldent come into it How much is a life worth Ps any other tips like the last one I would be grateful for being a complete novice at all this


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


Its no god saying that you have got a big dog either, If the dog has had a few beers the gas is sure to knock out the dog as well. 



norm


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I was keeping it light, BUT as a fully qualified gas fitter city and guilds 5 years training . I would never contemplate sharing an enclosed space with a gas appliance i.e in a motorhome/ boat without a detector for carbon monoxide its tasteless and you cant smell it, and it KILLS, there are no 2nd chances, so forget the silly stories just concentrate on the real one CARBON MONOXIDE KILLS get an alarm


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Gassing*

Now I don't think anyone is saying that gassing with carbon monoxide can't happen I think they're saying it didn't happen in this case.

Of course everyone should have an alarm.

But whereas someone can park next to you in the night without you waking........I am sure if they kept their engine running long enough to generate said gas then you or someone else would certainly notice.


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

pippin said:


> . . .you can't commit suicide with a diesel? " Doesn't work with an electric oven either!


That depends on where you touch it!


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*gassed*

Has a Kontiki 645 six seat belts and the capacity to take all those people plus their gear, or did some travel down in a car and just sleep in the van could be plusible !! but can't beleve there was no alarm system fitted, but then is the Mail 'doing' a News of the World just to sell papers? We all know there are a lot of cons going on with nearly all media today... Nice to see some humour on the site that gives one a laugh :lol:


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

*Re: gassed*



jonse said:


> . . . . but then is the Mail 'doing' a News of the World just to sell papers? . . . . .


What - punching above its weight you mean?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Carbon monoxide is responsible for between 40 and 50 deaths in the UK each year - but that's OK 'cos we are talking about France and there are no stats for there, so it obviously doesn't happen.....

The whole Derby story is riddled with holes and inaccuracies and is laughable, BUT the key fact is that* every MH should have a working smoke and carbon monoxide alarm.*

Prevention is better than cure - if CO has been inhaled there is no cure.......

and the lethal dose is unknown and very low.......

if 30% of your red blood cells are blocked with CO, you may well become a statistic...... and add to the 40 - 50 already quoted.

Go and check YOUR alarm is present and working.....

Dave


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

I take it gas attacks don't happen if your in a static caravan , caravan , house , flat etc ...amazing 

Somewhere in the Daily Mail office is a cabinet full of sh*te stories and when there short of real news they take pot luck and drag one out , is drinking red wine good for you today or is that for tomorrow !


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

utter [email protected]@@s

‘My brother, who was on the bottom bunk, said “Where's the suitcase?” We realised we had been robbed.’ 

damaged lock , where?

i have worked in the mines and know the dangers and effects of carbon monoxide, i have used a self rescuer and i was sick.

insurance job methinks , definitely overweight !!

lmao

john


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

wp1234 said:


> I take it gas attacks don't happen if your in a static caravan , caravan , house , flat etc ...amazing
> 
> Somewhere in the Daily Mail office is a cabinet full of sh*te stories and when there short of real news they take pot luck and drag one out , is drinking red wine good for you today or is that for tomorrow !


There was a 'gassing' story August 2010 about a family robbed in their villa in Spain by thieves pumping gas into the villa - which had the patio doors left open    why bother with the gas and how many tanker loads must it have taken :lol: 
I seem to remember it was valuables like rolex watches that were taken, of course, have to pay for all that gas somehow :wink:

Back to this story - if 6 adults are sleeping in a confined space with poor ventilation I am not surprised they woke up with headaches and feeling rough.
Chris


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry but didn't read all of the previous 5 pages. But this story was on BBC news website almost 2 weeks ago and then seemed very unlikely.
Looks like Daily Mail was looking for good news story again.
Just want to say if it was CO why didn't they have CO detector . Every with a motorhome or caravan should have one surely ?????


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> *BrianJP said; * Every with a motorhome or caravan should have one surely ????


sadly, until recently manufacturers seemed oblivious to the desire for such basic safety equipment to be installed....

our Swift did not have such an item until we installed one....

I would hope that all MH owners/users would check one is installed AND has a working battery AND is checked regularly......

But some will overlook such simple items - which are potentially lifesaving......

In the same way that many people operate boats at the coast without lifejackets on board and without a marine VHF radio set on board....

similarly idiotic IMO.........

but similarly frequently encountered.......

Dave :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm really getting pissed off

Sleep with your windows open

You won't be gassed

And the chance of getting broken in to is a bit above zero

You can be hijacked etcetera 

What is wrong?


You may have a heart attack in a remote place, a stroke even

You may die from just about anything

For goodness sake

You are far more likely to die in your own home

If you are lucky :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its alright for you lot sat at home in your safe houses! Im on an Aire right now in Scary crime ridden France!!!

Just today I saw a little old man pull up at the Aire in one of those 3 wheeler Inspector Clusoe Vans where he proceeded to pretend to be filling some jerry cans with water before spluttering off back up the mountain. Its clear to me he was casing the joint and will be back later to get us! Although to be fair I could hear his two stroke little truck coming half a mile away.  Im out of here as soon as (Irony) get my Exhaust fixed.  Might give Eastern Europe a go which must be empty as they are all here gassing us.

I can tell you though why this story is rubbish. Its a Kontiki for Goodness sake! This means it will be full of holes and therefore gas proof! 

I agree with Raynipper. What a scary bunch. And who the hell carries £1900 cash around with them. I think there is about 10 euros in this van and Ive only been away 11 days.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The barryd version is undoubtedly true about gassing - I know 'cos I forgot to turn off our Gaslow last week and the flipping cylinder is empty so it must have gone somewhere and there is no noticeable smell in our Kontiki....

So that plume of gas is probably drifting around the Lot et Garonne causing people everywhere to panic and check their gas supply.....

I alone am probably responsible for chaos on aires and sites throughout the SW of France.....

Oh well, just think how satisifed some French Clouseau is going to be at trying to trace this environmental catastrophe looking for somewhere to happen.....

Us ? We will refill again at 0.82€ per litre and then I will try to trace how this wicked material has managed to escape from our supposedly sealed system.....

Can you pass me the box of matches so I can check please?

(only joking before anyone gets concerned - I've got two boxes already......) :lol:

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave

I always knew it was your fault  

Barry, take care all sorts of weird people are about

Including you my lovely

You should be so lucky to be gassed

Let's be real

What are they going to steal???

Next trip you can take the hound from hell

I need a break  

sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would love to have Shadow the Hound from Hell with us. 

Im just not sure where he would sit on the scooter and he definitely wouldnt fit in our Garage so would have to sit on Michelles Knee or maybe the other way round!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Back to the serious gassing thread:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...way-ordeal-latest-attack-tourists-France.html

These are not a yob family either

tony


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

"These are not a yob family either "

no, they are just wrong...

when will people realise that its an impossibility? :roll:


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

What is a yob family ?,, regards Les ..


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

At least they're not exaggerating the value of the Van 8O



> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...way-ordeal-latest-attack-tourists-France.html


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Struggling to understand post ,(,quote ,,GEMMY ) 
(These are not a yob family either ) maybe the op can enlighten us ,,
Regards Les,,,


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Start at the beginning of the thread, not the last couple of entries,


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

It does not relate to what you call a yob family please enlighten us ,,regards


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Unfortunately you seem to have not entered your location in your details, county or town will do. We could then see maybe why you seem not to understand the phrase, or title.Then again maybe Mr google is your friend.

cabby

Yobbo or yob is a slang term for an uncouth or thuggish working-class person. The word derives from a back slang reading of the word "boy" (boy or boyo


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

He/she likes to remain anonymous so he/she can snipe from behind the bushes from somewhere :roll: 

tony


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

i 'think' an earlier claim of 'we have been gassed' showed a bunch of folk who looked like they might be fabricating a tale of gassing for insurance purposes. Personally I dont think this latest quadruplet of idiots look anything less likely to be doing the same. DAD wakes in morning with a tale to share with rest of family about how they havebeen robbed (again, assuming they paid £65000 for that ****e motorhome  )

Its all bullsh*t whatever.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why has a thread/topic that has no base to it lasted so long, surely there must be much more interesting things to discuss.

Now lets see, what was my shirt collar size.

cabby


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

'Allo, it is I once again, René Francois Artois! 

I would like to state categorically that I 'ave no knowledge of the newer incident near Metz but I do wonder why you British citizens claim the same figure of 2,000 of your Pounds every time you are robbed.

Could there be a limit to how much your Insurance companies pay out before investigating the crimes we French commit against your good selves?

And since the bunch of tight wads from Derby visited my Café I 'ave instructed Lieutenant Grubber to have a Controle Technique on his little tank to make it less likely to 'gas' anyone who goes near it.

Apparently there has been talk of other types of gas being used so I 'ave 'ad a chat with our village dentist Monsieur Grichage.

After a long and drink laden lunch discussing the chance of other gasses being used he has said categorically that it is not possible – and Monsieur Grichage is so knowledgeable about dentistry he is employed by both Ken Dodd and Louis Suarez

Sorry but I have to go, I 'ave had a call from upstairs from Edith's mother and I'm off to get as many double-entendre as possible from the word Fanny before Yvette comes to my bedroom and gives me my nightly sustenance in a cup,

Love once again from René and Edith and we hope to see you at Renés Café in the very near future. 

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A yob family

Carrying £2000 pounds in cash

Aristocracy :lol: :lol: 

Im off to cash £2000 

Well it must be whAt you need to carry 8O 8O 

Should I go for £3000 ?

One upman ship and all that :lol: :lol: 

Aldr


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Gas*

For me it's simple!

All these gassing incidents are insurance scams or idiots on drink,drugs,or both but of all the reports I have yet to read one that said the had "Caught the Gassers and confiscated the gassing equipment" !!!

So no handy Driver,Motorhomer,jumped out and collered anyone ever!!

End of.


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi, Aldra ,please don,t go for £3.000.00 you might get classed as an


upmarket Yob,,,regards ,,,,Les


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We're dragging it out bit by bit.............it's male :lol: I think, could be Lesley however 

tony :lol:


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi, I've heard thousands F,rt in my time ,,but refuse to engage in conversation with one ,,,,many regards. ,,Les ,,


----------

